# Fast Joint Mini ornamental joinery jig



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Great review and pictures, Madmark. May have to look into this. Thanks for showing. Mel


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Well put together and quite informative.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Good and thorough review *Mm2*. Got me quite interested.

Unfortunately *Peachtree* wont be getting my shekels, however, I believe *Leigh* offer a similar comb for their *D4R*... All these years I've been ignoring it, but you have whet my appetite.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great review … thanks !

It makes interesting joints .


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice review Mark.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice review Mark. I like the idea of using the table for something like this vs holding a router.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I was looking at this a year ago and decided not to get one. After your review, I put this back on my wish list. Checked with other suppliers, and I was only able to find this jig on Peachtree woodworking website. I like that you can purchase the extra templates separately, you don't have to purchase all twenty templates.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing!

Lyman


----------

